# What ya think.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I have a chance to buy a SKB 485 shot gun with the english stock 20 ga. 28 " barrels.
Price dosen't seem to bad compaired to other double barrel guns.

 Al


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

SKB sxs are great guns. If it is cheap enough grab it. You will be very happy.


----------

